# Upgrading from 7.2 to 8.0



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2010)

So how do I upgrade my system because everything i read in http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html was a load of crap and didn't work. Sources are installed but there is not /usr/src/UPGRADING file. Doesnt know how to "make buildworld" in any of the relevant directories in /usr/src/sys. WTF?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2010)

mharvey87 said:
			
		

> So how do I upgrade my system because everything i read in http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/makeworld.html was a load of crap and didn't work. Sources are installed but there is not /usr/src/UPGRADING file. Doesnt know how to "make buildworld" in any of the relevant directories in /usr/src/sys. WTF?



Ok.. It's not crap. It simply means _you_ failed somewhere. Now go back and read up on getting the source tree.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm not really interested in being targeted by http://seclists.org/fulldisclosure/2009/Nov/371 or anything similar so this is pretty important.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2010)

Dude I did, installed it right off the same CD. all directories are empty up to /usr/src/sys. Possible media problem, I'll check.


----------



## SirDice (Feb 8, 2010)

Then you didn't install the source tree. No worries mate.. You can get it using csup. Just copy /usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile and edit it. Change the csup server to a mirror close to you.

Use RELENG_8 if you want 8-STABLE or RELENG_8_0 if you want 8.0-RELEASE (with patches).

Let it run `# csup stable-supfile` and you will have the sources in /usr/src.


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2010)

Since this is the first time I've updated like this I just want to make sure I dont do anything dumb. So I would uncomment the "host=CHANGE_THIS.FreeBSD.org" and also I would replase the RELENG_7 in "*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_7" with "RELENG_8"? Is that everything, do I have to copy the file and put it anywhere?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2010)

syntax error on the host line


----------



## gilinko (Feb 8, 2010)

Did you change "CHANGE_THIS" to an actual mirror from this list? as stated in the comment above the host line


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah its

```
# You may wish to change some of the settings in this file to better
# suit your system:
#
host=cvsup.us.FreeBSD.org
```


----------



## gilinko (Feb 8, 2010)

mharvey87 said:
			
		

> Yeah its
> 
> ```
> # You may wish to change some of the settings in this file to better
> ...



That should be:

```
*default host=cvsup.us.FreeBSD.org
```

The *default is needed for the cvsup/csup to understand the file. And it should exist on the base, prefix etc lines also. So replace those parts if you have deleted them.


----------



## tangram (Feb 8, 2010)

Example of a FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE supfile:

```
*default host=cvsup1.us.FreeBSD.org
*default base=/var/db
*default prefix=/usr
*default release=cvs tag=RELENG_8_0
*default delete use-rel-suffix
*default compress
src-all
```

More info at http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/cvsup.html.


----------



## jnbek (Feb 8, 2010)

or you can install fastest_cvsup and use it like so:

cvsup -h `fastest_cvsup -q -c us` -g /path/to/supfile

to get the fastest mirror available.
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/url.cgi?ports/sysutils/fastest_cvsup/pkg-descr


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 8, 2010)

Use csup(1), not cvsup.


----------

